# [Multimedia - son] Alsa configuré  pas de son (Resolu)

## metitloup

Bonjour à tous.

Donc je m'explique

Fraichement installé ce matin mon pc ne daigne pas sortir le moindre son.

La carte son en question est une

```

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

embarquée sur un asus p4p800 deluxe.

Sous fedora elle fonctionnait sans aucun problème.

Pour le kernel j'ai mis (suivant le how to de alsa)

```

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m [i](bon driver de la carte)[/i]

```

Donc j'ai installé alsa-tools fait un alsaconfig.

Tout s'est bien déroulé, il me détecte à merveille ma carte.

Je vais dans alsamixer, démute tout et règle tous les volumes à la limite du rouge .

Fièrement je lance audacious, je vais voir dans les propriétés du plugin de sortie

Ma carte est bien reconnue :

Périphérique audio : hw:0,0

Carte de mélange audio : Intel ICH5

Mélangeur Audio : PCM

Je vérifie que alsasound est bien lancé, il l'est les modules sont là : 

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            24864  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16512  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29696  0 

snd_seq_device          9224  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      9600  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                43952  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_intel8x0           29980  1 

snd_ac97_codec         92452  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                58628  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19972  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42212  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

nvidia               7809664  18 

ac97_bus                5760  1 snd_ac97_codec

```

Je lance un mp3 ou un ogg avec audacious il démarre et je vois le graphe du player qui s'agit mais aucun son ne sort.

Avec une vidéo sur Mplayer pareil l'image mais pas le son.

J'ai également vérifié que j'appartiens bien au group audio et j'en fais partie..

(J'ai aussi vérifié les branchements... mais tout fonctionnait vendredi sur fedora et rien n'a bougé...

ah et j'ai aussi vérifié le niveau du son de audacious par acquis de conscience.)

Donc voilà après quelques heures perdues à chercher, je compte sur vos éventuels éclaircissements.

En vous remerciantLast edited by metitloup on Sun May 25, 2008 7:52 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

tu utilises quel kernel pour ta gentoo ?

et ta fedora utilisait la même version du kernel ?!

Essais alsa en version ebuild plutôt que directement dans le kernel(version plus récente, enfin tout dépends de ton kernel...).

(Moi mon problème avec ma carte son récente (ordinateur pas vieux, enfin maintenant ça remonte quand même à quelques mois...), ça a été le fait qu'alsa la gérait mal (j'avais du son à la fois sur les HP et sur le casque...embêtant quand on veut être discret ^^ et certains n'en avait pas du tout) ça a été réglé quand j'ai compilé la dernière version d'alsa.

P:bon après ça n'arrangera peut-être pas ton problème, mais ça permettra à d'autres de connaitre un peu plus ta configuration: version des kernels utilisés  :Wink:  .

----------

## geekounet

Salut, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## metitloup

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Salut, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 

Comme ca?

pour les kernel c'est un vieux modèle et il a toujours fonctionné en fait.

Sur la fedora je me rappelle plus mais le dernier kernel devait etre du 2.6.25... mais avec un 2.6.18 elle fonctionnait (meme avant d'ailleurs)

2.6.24-gentoo-r8 est le kernel que j'utilise.

Entre temps j'ai viré le support alsa du kernel et fais un emerge des alsa-drivers

```

 /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option `---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

Available options:

  -h,--help        this help

  -f,--file #      configuration file (default /etc/asound.state or /etc/asound.names)

  -F,--force       try to restore the matching controls as much as possible

                   (default mode)

  -P,--pedantic    don't restore mismatching controls (old default)

  -d,--debug       debug mode

  -v,--version     print version of this program

Available commands:

  store   <card #> save current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   to configuration file

  restore <card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   from configuration file

  names   <card #> dump information about all the known present (sub-)devices

                   into configuration file (DEPRECATED)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring  
```

et forcément pas de alsaconf... no pci card found...

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            33952  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15360  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29568  0 

snd_seq_device          8200  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      7808  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                38320  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_hda_intel         265240  0 

snd_pcm                50948  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              17156  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9864  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               9220  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    34852  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               9312  1 snd

nvidia               7809664  18 

 

```

Dans Audacious --> périphérique audio : default

carte de mélange audio --> que dalle

et là les mp3 démarrent plus du tout

valà

----------

## ghoti

Regarde peut-être ceci ...

Soit dit en passant, il n'y a aucune raison d'utiliser le driver externe : celui du noyau fonctionne très bien sur  la p4p800 dlx !  :Wink: 

----------

## metitloup

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Regarde peut-être ceci ...
> 
> Soit dit en passant, il n'y a aucune raison d'utiliser le driver externe : celui du noyau fonctionne très bien sur  la p4p800 dlx ! 

 

Non ca ne m'aide en rien et non le noyau n'est pas d'accord on dirait

donc j'ai desemergé les drivers alsa j'ai refait un joli kernel

Audacious me retrouve ma carte et auparavant alsaconfig. mais il ne joue plus le mp3 maintenant

il reste desesperement sur 00:00

Je comprend plus rien je crois que je vais me coucher et reprendre ca demain

----------

## guilc

Quand tu changes de driver, fais un petit rm /etc/asound*, puis /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

Le changement de driver met en général la zone dans ces fichiers, il vaut mieux repartir sur uen base propre pour éviter les problèmes...

----------

## metitloup

Okay en refaisant un kernel sans support alsa et en nettoyant les éventuelles traces comme suggéré, j'ai installé les alsa-drivers avec le bon driver alsaconf ....

et comme disait nadya dans la chanson....Et c'est parti....

----------

## Desintegr

 *metitloup wrote:*   

> et comme disait nadya dans la chanson....Et c'est parti....

 

ARGH  :Surprised:  !

----------

## guilc

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *metitloup wrote:*   et comme disait nadya dans la chanson....Et c'est parti.... 
> 
> ARGH  !

 

Ouais, vallait mieux que le son remarche pas   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *metitloup wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Regarde peut-être ceci ...
> 
> Soit dit en passant, il n'y a aucune raison d'utiliser le driver externe : celui du noyau fonctionne très bien sur  la p4p800 dlx !  
> 
> Non ca ne m'aide en rien et non le noyau n'est pas d'accord on dirait
> ...

 

suivant le kernel les modules snd_xx ne sont pas tjrs charges dans le meme ordre. Ajoute l'option index=1 pour ta carte son dans le fichier alsa et blacklist snd_pcsp s'il est charge.

----------

